# Fixing cracked motorcycle fender



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 6, 2012)

Anybody had any luck fixing cracked plastic motorcycle fenders. This one is wide, it goes on a Honda fat cat. [front]. It has several major cracks, about to bad to attempt to fix it but I don't have much to loose. I though about this epoxy made for fixing plastic car bumpers??


----------



## KDarsey (Mar 6, 2012)

Epoxy will probably work but make sure you stop-drill the cracks with at least a 5/32 drill bit.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 7, 2012)

KDarsey said:


> Epoxy will probably work but make sure you stop-drill the cracks with at least a 5/32 drill bit.


I don't understand Could you clarify?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> I don't understand Could you clarify?



Try this link. It will explain it better than I can.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Fix...es-probably-works-on/step2/Drill-stop-cracks/


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. I used a 3M flexiable epoxy until I ran out. Turned it over and did the other side out of some JB Weld. I always keep JB Weld on hand. I don't plan on sanding for a professional look. I just want it to stay together. Thanks


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 9, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Thanks guys. I used a 3M flexiable epoxy until I ran out. Turned it over and did the other side out of some JB Weld. I always keep JB Weld on hand. I don't plan on sanding for a professional look. I just want it to stay together. Thanks



Add duct tape!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 9, 2012)

KDarsey said:


> Epoxy will probably work but make sure you stop-drill the cracks with at least a 5/32 drill bit.



Yep, and epoxy from underneath.  I would also cut metal window screen into strips to span the cracks then epoxy on top.  This will keep it from cracking or pulling apart.


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 10, 2012)

You can also fiberglass on the underside and that will make it much stronger.  Just fit the pieces as tight together as you can and then duct tape them up top.  Then use fiberglass mat and resin in the underside making sure to extend the fiberglass 2-3 inches on either side on the crack.  I had a JD 455 lawnmower that had the hood in 3-4 pieces and used this method and now you can barely tell it was ever more than one piece.  If there is a gap where some plastic is gone, you can use clear tape to make a form and them fiberglass on top of that and make it seamless again.  Then just pull off the tape after the fiberglass has fully cured and you are ready to sand and paint if you want.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 11, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Anybody had any luck fixing cracked plastic motorcycle fenders. This one is wide, it goes on a Honda fat cat. [front]. It has several major cracks, about to bad to attempt to fix it but I don't have much to loose. I though about this epoxy made for fixing plastic car bumpers??



most of the plastics for 95% of alll bikes can be replaced for the cost of an epoxy kit.  Acerbis or Uni make a full line of replacement parts.  I put a whole new rear fender with working tail light on my KTM 600 fo 31 bucks.  Plastics are cheap.


----------



## Tank1202 (Mar 17, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> most of the plastics for 95% of alll bikes can be replaced for the cost of an epoxy kit.  Acerbis or Uni make a full line of replacement parts.  I put a whole new rear fender with working tail light on my KTM 600 fo 31 bucks.  Plastics are cheap.



Your are correct, but he is talking about a 30 year old bike that wasnt a big seller. I dought they make what he is looking for.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 25, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> most of the plastics for 95% of alll bikes can be replaced for the cost of an epoxy kit.  Acerbis or Uni make a full line of replacement parts.  I put a whole new rear fender with working tail light on my KTM 600 fo 31 bucks.  Plastics are cheap.


Could someone clarify this vendor


----------



## Napi (Nov 25, 2012)

type "acerbis plastic fenders" in Google. All kinds of links come up. Not sure about Uni?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Nov 25, 2012)

Napi said:


> Not sure about Uni?



He might have been talking about UFO bodywork and missed it by a couple of letters

I doubt Acerbis or UFO is going to have anything for a Fat Cat though. I seriously doubt they are even available from Honda any more.


----------



## Napi (Nov 26, 2012)

In case your repair doesn't work, here's a new one.

http://www.dcvmx.com/xcart/product.php?productid=20031


----------

